# Marriott Ko Olina October 17-24 visit.  Loved it!



## travelove (Oct 25, 2021)

My husband and I stayed in 2 bedrooms October 17-24. We exchanged through Interval and got an ocean view based on a code but when we came there, were told that they do not give ocean view to exchanges. After some communication they gave us pool view in Kona building on 4 floor. It was only 12 midday and they let us to check in. Our room was 10427, it was a corner unit with a huge entrance
(separate room) and 3 balconies. Room was amazing we could even see ocean from our balcony and had many breakfasts and lunches there. We loved every moment there. We rented a car and didn't have a parking fees as did exchange. We drove to north shore and local beaches. Went to Waikiki only once and couldn't wait to comeback at the resort. We ate at the Longboard's 2 times and food was just ok and one at Longhi's- food was great and pricy. Each bedroom had a king bed; we only used one room (unfortunately to a short notice and covid requirements we couldn't find any one to go with us even for free)
 Beds were very comfortable. We loved it so much that went to presentation just to buy return package which was way more expensive than exchange for us but still worse it: we got a studio for 5 nights for $1,400, can upgrade to 1 bedroom - $1,800 or 2 bedroom -$2,400; there was also $99 processing fee and we would have to cover parking. I exchanged studio to studio and it was ok for just 2 of us but then 2 weeks before check in e-traded to 2 bedroom; we were just so lucky. We cannot wait to comeback. Red week has some better prices but my work is not flexible so I have to schedule time off 9 months in advance so 5 nights package will work. Also we want to stay at Waikiki just 2 nights to visit some locations. At the end we only paid $18.00 for nightly taxes x7. We rented cabana one day for $60, did not reserve in advance but one was just available. We wanted to attend Tuesday Fia Fia luau but it was sold out. We visited Maui and Kauai so many times and were hesitant to visit Oahu but we were wrong we enjoyed time there as much or even more due to beautiful local beaches and so many activities. Btw, we needed to attend timeshare presentation to get that 5 nights package. It was so low and almost no pressure what so ever. They also offered us $125 resort credit which we used. Few notes from presentation, when our guy found out that we have a week and no points, he said "if we buy just 1000 points we can spend every year one week in Hawaii" I did not believe so he showed me a week in parlor unit in Marriott Kauai beach club that was 1000 points.  He was trying to sell at least 1000 points but we didn't buy as 1000 points is nothing and even when I"m ready to buy I will get it through here on TUG!


----------



## 10spro (Oct 25, 2021)

Sad to hear they are not honoring II exchange view category. We are booked for 2 weeks in January, via II exchange, and were looking forward to the Penthouse Ocean View that we lucked into. They honored it 3 years ago but I guess things have changed. It's a great resort.


----------



## travelove (Oct 25, 2021)

10spro said:


> Sad to hear they are not honoring II exchange view category. We are booked for 2 weeks in January, via II exchange, and were looking forward to the Penthouse Ocean View that we lucked into. They honored it 3 years ago but I guess things have changed. It's a great resort.


I usually insist more and get better views but since first they offered parking lot view in Kona building (they call it a  golf view but based on map and being a lower floor I knew it was parking lot) so when I declined and said that I won't stay there she made a call to "controller" and offered then a pool view and said that room was ready, I agreed. I also was ready not to get an ocean view after reading about Ko Olina (On Maui and Kauai, I was offered the view I got through exchanges) so I was not very disappointed. But if you insist and get some nice person, maybe you will be more lucky than me. Good luck. I hope you get it! I came back next day to ask if I can be moved and another person gave me such a look that I knew there was not even a one chance They explain that it is not fair to the owners and I agree.


----------



## silentg (Oct 25, 2021)

We stayed there in 2016. It is a nice resort. Thanks for sharing your review with us!


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 26, 2021)

First heard for me that they've stopped honoring the view (yes, I know they don't have to). I wonder if this is temporary or permanent.
A year ago, they honored our views for 4 getaway weeks (all ocean view), and put us as high as the 14th floor...then again, almost no one was there.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## echino (Oct 26, 2021)

They honored my II island view a couple of years ago


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 26, 2021)

They honored the view. Pool views are technically in the Ocean View category. There is no pool view designation at Ko'Olina.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 26, 2021)

They honor views for sure. 

I am here till Dec 19 and all except one week is OV 2br lockout. I asked if they could just assign me IV 2br lockout here in Kona so I can stay in same unit. Just give my OV weeks to someone else. 

Management was adamant that I had to stay in OV category and check in and out for the one week that is IV  Tried reasoning that it would be less work for the housekeeping staff but it was to no avail.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## travelove (Oct 27, 2021)

echino said:


> They honored my II island view a couple of years ago


how nice of them.


----------



## travelove (Oct 27, 2021)

silentg said:


> We stayed there in 2016. It is a nice resort. Thanks for sharing your review with us!


5 years ago... I think it is time to comeback


----------



## travelove (Oct 27, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> First heard for me that they've stopped honoring the view (yes, I know they don't have to). I wonder if this is temporary or permanent.
> A year ago, they honored our views for 4 getaway weeks (all ocean view), and put us as high as the 14th floor...then again, almost no one was there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


wow how great.  I only imagine ocean view from 14 th floor


----------



## travelove (Oct 27, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> They honored the view. Pool views are technically in the Ocean View category. There is no pool view designation at Ko'Olina.


I red that if you can see the ocean it's an ocean.  I could see just a little  It was our first time and we only slept in the unit and had breakfast so we were fine with the pool view.  It was also fun to watch some dancing on the water and different kind of activities.  My husband kept asking how much they drink to do that


----------



## travelove (Oct 27, 2021)

frank808 said:


> They honor views for sure.
> 
> I am here till Dec 19 and all except one week is OV 2br lockout. I asked if they could just assign me IV 2br lockout here in Kona so I can stay in same unit. Just give my OV weeks to someone else.
> 
> ...


wow staying that long?  Lucky!!!  Did you purchase bracelets that unlock doors?  They sell it for $10 or 2 for $15.  We got it and it was the best thing ever.  We would comeback with some groceries to the room and easily open door just with the wrist instead of pulling the card from the wallet.  Also just go outside and open all the gates.  The other good think that I can use them next time when I comeback so I'm saving them.  enjoy your long stay!


----------



## cp73 (Oct 27, 2021)

travelove said:


> They explain that it is not fair to the owners and I agree.



That makes no sense. The reservation system is all computerized. They dont overbook view categories. You ended up in an Ocean View room. I have always gotten the view my exchange said there. Even rented using points and got what I was expecting. Also if you really like Ko Olina, which we do, consider purchasing resale. On Redweek you can find 2 bedroom Ocean View for $10,000 a week. Your maintenance fees will also be lower than points maintenance fees. If you dont want to go each year just rent it out. You can get more than your maintenance fees easily.


----------



## travelove (Oct 27, 2021)

cp73 said:


> That makes no sense. The reservation system is all computerized. They dont overbook view categories. You ended up in an Ocean View room. I have always gotten the view my exchange said there. Even rented using points and got what I was expecting. Also if you really like Ko Olina, which we do, consider purchasing resale. On Redweek you can find 2 bedroom Ocean View for $10,000 a week. Your maintenance fees will also be lower than points maintenance fees. If you dont want to go each year just rent it out. You can get more than your maintenance fees easily.


She asked if I was an owner and when I said no, I guess she just used it as an excuse. I'm already thinking but can't decide if EOY would work.  I also love Marriott on Maui. we would go every year


----------



## frank808 (Oct 27, 2021)

travelove said:


> wow staying that long? Lucky!!! Did you purchase bracelets that unlock doors? They sell it for $10 or 2 for $15. We got it and it was the best thing ever. We would comeback with some groceries to the room and easily open door just with the wrist instead of pulling the card from the wallet. Also just go outside and open all the gates. The other good think that I can use them next time when I comeback so I'm saving them. enjoy your long stay!


We have the bracelets but mostly just sit in a box now. Keep forgetting to bring them with me when we check back in.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## m61376 (Oct 27, 2021)

For OV what building do you rec requesting on an exchange? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 28, 2021)

travelove said:


> wow how great.  I only imagine ocean view from 14 th floor


Imagine no more!  Here's a phenomenal view we were able to capture.


----------



## TSPam (Oct 28, 2021)

We were there sept 18-25 in a dedicated 2 bedroom ocean view room, fifth floor as an exchange and October 16-23 (dedicated 2 bed) island View exchange. Both rooms met the confirmation category. They were across the hall from each other in the Nai’a building.

we have another exchange nov 28-dec 5 and this time have an island View lock off room.

any suggestions on which building and where to request?


----------



## travelove (Oct 28, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> Imagine no more!  Here's a phenomenal view we were able to capture.
> View attachment 41700


Wow, how beautiful!


----------



## cp73 (Oct 30, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> Imagine no more!  Here's a phenomenal view we were able to capture.
> View attachment 41700


 Great photo. Is that a rainbow or some sort of glass reflection?


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 30, 2021)

cp73 said:


> Great photo. Is that a rainbow or some sort of glass reflection?


Thanks.  It's a rainbow; the picture was taken from the balcony.


----------



## travelove (Oct 30, 2021)

I would frame that rainbow picture such an amazing shot


----------



## planada (Nov 9, 2021)

We too, thought this resort was "The Bomb" We own at Kauai Beach Club and Waihai and thought it was about time to try Oahu again. We had spent a few days on the Big Island at Waikoloa and ended the Hawaii time at Koalina. Wow! Beautiful property, amazing beach, walking paths galore. We loved it.They gave us top floor pent house ocean view. Didnt attend the luau but didnt have to with our birds eye view right below us.


----------



## travelove (Nov 9, 2021)

planada said:


> We too, thought this resort was "The Bomb" We own at Kauai Beach Club and Waihai and thought it was about time to try Oahu again. We had spent a few days on the Big Island at Waikoloa and ended the Hawaii time at Koalina. Wow! Beautiful property, amazing beach, walking paths galore. We loved it.They gave us top floor pent house ocean view. Didnt attend the luau but didnt have to with our birds eye view right below us.


yes, the bomb!  I'm jealous  of you being able to watch luau from your balcony.  I bought a return package so going to schedule it soon.


----------



## Tcbmcb5 (Nov 14, 2021)

planada said:


> We too, thought this resort was "The Bomb" We own at Kauai Beach Club and Waihai and thought it was about time to try Oahu again. We had spent a few days on the Big Island at Waikoloa and ended the Hawaii time at Koalina. Wow! Beautiful property, amazing beach, walking paths galore. We loved it.They gave us top floor pent house ocean view. Didnt attend the luau but didnt have to with our birds eye view right below us.


Which building has the best Birdseye view of the luau? Planning on going there next year.


----------



## hangloose (Nov 14, 2021)

Tcbmcb5 said:


> Which building has the best Birdseye view of the luau? Planning on going there next year.



We attended the luau in October.  Fia Fia is a great luau.  However, priced too high.  We will pass next time. They need an MKO owners discount.  

Nai’a is your best bet for some view of the luau.  Kona tower on the end is best, but you have to be on the end over Longhi’s restaurant.   Very few of those and no guarantee.  Rest of Kona has no luau view.


----------



## PaulaC (Nov 14, 2021)

10spro said:


> Sad to hear they are not honoring II exchange view category. We are booked for 2 weeks in January, via II exchange, and were looking forward to the Penthouse Ocean View that we lucked into. They honored it 3 years ago but I guess things have changed. It's a great resort.



Several of the Marriott resorts are assigning interval trades to garden or island views.  We are Chairman's Club owners and own at 3 of the properties in Hawaii ( Maui, Waiohai, and Ko'Olina), yet we have been assigned parking lot views in the past.   Since January is busy in Hawaii, prepare for the worst view,, then you won't be disappointed, but enjoy this beautiful resort.


----------



## planada (Nov 14, 2021)

Tcbmcb5 said:


> Which building has the best Birdseye view of the luau? Planning on going there next year.



The main building Naii( i think it’s named) has the best view) It depends if you are ocean front too of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Nov 14, 2021)

planada said:


> The main building Naii( i think it’s named) has the best view) It depends if you are ocean front too of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Main building with checkin is Kona. Naia is the only building with dedicated 2br units.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## scpoidog (Nov 16, 2021)

frank808 said:


> They honor views for sure.
> 
> I am here till Dec 19 and all except one week is OV 2br lockout. I asked if they could just assign me IV 2br lockout here in Kona so I can stay in same unit. Just give my OV weeks to someone else.
> 
> ...


Funny how you try to help them out, but they can't/won't because of policy.  I wonder if it's a system issue vs. someone who doesn't feel like doing it.


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2021)

scpoidog said:


> Funny how you try to help them out, but they can't/won't because of policy.  I wonder if it's a system issue vs. someone who doesn't feel like doing it.


It's a management choice.  Until mid to late 2016 Ko Olina was relatively flexible when common sense would have suggested they should be.  The new GM at the time made the decision to be absolute on unit assignments, apparently it helped streamline and simplify their process.  There is actually a potential way around it but it must be done months in advance.


----------



## liongate88 (Apr 11, 2022)

It might be already be covered somewhere but us parking free for interval exchange at Marriott Ko Olina? Or only for owners?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 11, 2022)

liongate88 said:


> It might be already be covered somewhere but us parking free for interval exchange at Marriott Ko Olina? Or only for owners?


Free for timeshare based reservations (owner stays and exchanges). Parking is not free for Marriott.com and other hotel/cashed based bookings.


----------



## stslc (Apr 11, 2022)

liongate88 said:


> It might be already be covered somewhere but us parking free for interval exchange at Marriott Ko Olina? Or only for owners?


Just got back from Ko Olina.  Parking is free for II exchange. There is however a $27.11 daily tax so a week will be about $185.  

No view of the Luau from the roadside, Mountain View room acquired through the exchange.


----------



## gln60 (Aug 22, 2022)

Is there a daily tax fee when booking a unit using DC Points?


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 22, 2022)

gln60 said:


> Is there a daily tax fee when booking a unit using DC Points?


Yes, the tax is applicable for all stays.


----------



## gln60 (Aug 23, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Yes, the tax is applicable for all stays.


Is the tax the same whether you stay in a 1BR or 2BR?…and does the Maui Ocean Club also have a daily tax fee?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2022)

gln60 said:


> Is the tax the same whether you stay in a 1BR or 2BR?…and does the Maui Ocean Club also have a daily tax fee?


The tax varies as it is calculated on 50% of the maintenance fee for the unit you are staying in. It is often referred to as TOT (Timeshare Occupancy Tax).


----------



## winger (Aug 23, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> The tax varies as it is calculated on 50% of the maintenance fee for the unit you are staying in. It is often referred to as TOT (Timeshare Occupancy Tax).


This $20+/day tax is not bad if you consider booking through Marriott.com, taxes &  fees are over 14% of the booking rate,  plus add on parking as well.  (mental math, say unit is $900/night, 14% is $126/night + parking is close to $150/night.  Crazy.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 25, 2022)

Remember parking fee is taxed also at 4.712%.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## billhall (Oct 29, 2022)

Just arrived at Ko'Olina yesterday, great news!  ate at Longhi's last night and they now allow a room charge. Great Marsala and Piccata chicken. Been waiting for them to finally start doing room charges (every little bit helps)


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 29, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Imagine no more!  Here's a phenomenal view we were able to capture.
> View attachment 41700


Wow -- that's prize winning.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 30, 2022)

billhall said:


> Just arrived at Ko'Olina yesterday, great news! ate at Longhi's last night and they now allow a room charge. Great Marsala and Piccata chicken. Been waiting for them to finally start doing room charges (every little bit helps)


I would love to meet and talk with another Tugger. If you are so inclined, send me a PM. I am in 10820 for this week. Moving to another room next Sunday.

Either way, enjoy your vacation and stay here!

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## elked12 (Oct 30, 2022)

frank808 said:


> I would love to meet and talk with another Tugger. If you are so inclined, send me a PM. I am in 10820 for this week. Moving to another room next Sunday.
> 
> Either way, enjoy your vacation and stay here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


Hi frank. We arrive this Friday for 8 nights. We should get together.


----------



## billhall (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi Frank,   We are here until 11/11.  It'd be nice to meet up.    We are in 10620 - Nice view!   (is that you pounding on the floor all night? ... maybe it's 10720 or bad dreams...).

Does wed or later work ?   I got talked into a presentation Thurs 9:30.  (planned to wait for a decent offer but what the heck!)

 Off to Roy's tonight but will be around most of the next 2 weeks...

Bill


----------



## frank808 (Oct 31, 2022)

elked12 said:


> Hi frank. We arrive this Friday for 8 nights. We should get together.





billhall said:


> Hi Frank, We are here until 11/11. It'd be nice to meet up. We are in 10620 - Nice view! (is that you pounding on the floor all night? ... maybe it's 10720 or bad dreams...).
> 
> Does wed or later work ? I got talked into a presentation Thurs 9:30. (planned to wait for a decent offer but what the heck!)
> 
> ...


Not me making the noise...10720 is above you. I am lucky this time as we got a nice OV unit also. Moved over from Naia were we were last week. 

Sounds good to me. We can meet up anytime. I am able to meet up after 7pm every day. I am usually here doing doing nothing mon to Friday from 8am to 1pm. 

Also we can meet up with elked12 when he/she comes in next week Monday.

Enjoy your dinner at Roys.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## grupp (Oct 31, 2022)

We are also at Ko Olina this week room 20606, which has a good view. Doing a snorkel cruise this afternoon and Monkey Pod for dinner tonight.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 31, 2022)

How about a tug meet n greet Thursday at 730pm in front of Marketplace? There are a bunch of tables there and we can use that. 




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## grupp (Oct 31, 2022)

That should work for me


----------



## billhall (Oct 31, 2022)

Sounds good.  Thursday at 7:30 works for us. My wife Lynn and I plan to be there.


----------



## elked12 (Nov 1, 2022)

grupp said:


> We are also at Ko Olina this week room 20606, which has a good view. Doing a snorkel cruise this afternoon and Monkey Pod for dinner tonight.
> 
> View attachment 67661


What snorkel cruise did you do and did you like it? We get in on Friday for our first time to Hawaii and would like to do a snorkel cruise. Thanks. Darrin


----------



## TSPam (Nov 1, 2022)

frank808 said:


> How about a tug meet n greet Thursday at 730pm in front of Marketplace? There are a bunch of tables there and we can use that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are also at Ko olina this week. 
We will try to meet up with you on Thursday at 7:30. We enjoyed our time with you last year.
We have 5pm dinner reservation and a one night stay at Aulani on Thursday but then last Wednesday we able to get a week here so we will come back to our one bedroom villa here to sleep.


----------



## grupp (Nov 1, 2022)

elked12 said:


> What snorkel cruise did you do and did you like it? We get in on Friday for our first time to Hawaii and would like to do a snorkel cruise. Thanks. Darrin



We went  with Ko Olina Adventures and had a fun time. Snorkeling was good (actually better than I expected) and we saw a lot of dolphins. The crew was father and son working together. (Matt and Hunter) It is about a 15 minuet walk down to the marina, so you can get there without using a car. We went in the afternoon, but they said morning is the best snorkeling. They also have sunset cruise. We went just out  from the large smoke stack you see when going up why 93. 

Let me know if you have any other question. You can message me if you like.









						Ko Olina Ocean Adventures | Oahu Dolphin Watching & Snorkel Tours
					

Hawaii's best wild dolphin watch and a snorkeling site with sea turtles and tropical fish on Oahu near Ko Olina Resort. Book your adventure today.




					koolinaoceanadventures.com


----------



## frank808 (Nov 2, 2022)

TSPam said:


> We are also at Ko olina this week.
> We will try to meet up with you on Thursday at 7:30. We enjoyed our time with you last year.
> We have 5pm dinner reservation and a one night stay at Aulani on Thursday but then last Wednesday we able to get a week here so we will come back to our one bedroom villa here to sleep.


Hope you can come and chat with us! Enjoy your stay at Aulani as it is magical. Make sure you do the Menehune trail with the Ipads. 

If.not this week, planning for another one next week. Elked12 and anyone that wants to meet up next week would be fun. Last year we had a weekly meeting for almost a month with fellow tuggers JanT and her husband.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeller7281 (Nov 2, 2022)

We get there on the 8th until the 15th.  Would love to meet other tuggers.


----------



## TSPam (Nov 4, 2022)

frank808 said:


> Hope you can come and chat with us! Enjoy your stay at Aulani as it is magical. Make sure you do the Menehune trail with the Ipads.
> 
> If.not this week, planning for another one next week. Elked12 and anyone that wants to meet up next week would be fun. Last year we had a weekly meeting for almost a month with fellow tuggers JanT and her husband.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It was great to meet with you and the others tonight.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 4, 2022)

It was a fun and great time. Fun putting faces to names grupp and bill!

Have a great stay and hope to see you two again next year.

Will schedule another get together next week 730pm Thursday Nov 10 @ Marketplace tables infrastructure of Longhis. Get to meet another couple tuggers hopefully. So far Bill and myself will attend and hope more will join us.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## billhall (Nov 4, 2022)

it was great and a good time. Lynn and I enjoyed meeting all of you.  Frank, Pam, Dave, Norman , Sue and Gary. Time flew.


----------



## grupp (Nov 5, 2022)

It was fun meeting everyone, some great people! Great stories and information shared. Frank is an amazing resource on everything Ko Olina. Enjoyed our stay but unfortunately returning to MN later today


----------



## frank808 (Nov 9, 2022)

Sorry will not be able to make it this week unless we can change to Saturday Nov 12. I forgot we are in Waikiki for 4 nights as my son is off school. And he is celebrating his birthday with a stay at HGVC Lagoon in a 3br penthouse unit. My wife said we cannot let him stay there by himself with his friends. So we booked another room to be close by.  I was going to stay at MKO as he is a responsible individual.

If you guys/gals are ok with rescheduling to Saturday I will be back. If not, have a great meet n greet!


----------



## billhall (Nov 10, 2022)

I'll see you guys next year (I hope).   Under the weather today and leaving tomorrow.    Have a great meet on Sat  , wish we could  still be here (instead of in soon to be snowy and cold NY ;-). )


----------



## frank808 (Nov 10, 2022)

billhall said:


> I'll see you guys next year (I hope). Under the weather today and leaving tomorrow. Have a great meet on Sat , wish we could still be here (instead of in soon to be snowy and cold NY ;-). )


See you next year! Make sure to PM me to meet up. Hope you feel better soon and have a safe flight back home tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Imagine no more!  Here's a phenomenal view we were able to capture.
> View attachment 41700


What an outstanding photo.


----------

